# Hybrids for a virgin... richg99 (who only caught 8)



## richg99 (Oct 24, 2016)

Went with a guide today on Lake Conroe, TX, one hour from my Houston house.

I had a great time. Between the guide and myself, we boated 24 fish.

I've never targeted Hybrids before. Never did any vertical jigging either. 
The vertical jigging wasn't the best therapy for my arthritic wrists, but the results made the pain disappear.

We could have stayed another hour or two, but I had ten (five fish) nice 18 inch filets in the box. That was enough. It seemed that the fishing slowed down as Noon approached, so I suggested we call it a day, early.

The Hybrids gave a great fight and it was a good trip. I recommend Mike the guide for an enjoyable outing, along with some fine results. Unfortunately, Mike was too good at Catching, while I was better at Fishing. He hooked at least two for every one of mine. 

I need to learn to read the bite better, though many of the 16 to 19 inch fish tried to pull the rod from my hands. I did learn that my Braid-equipped rods tore the mouths of the 'brids. When I switched to using Mike's mono equipped gear, my landing ratio went up.

I rarely keep ANY fish, however, Mrs. G is cooking up some of the Hybrids as I write this note.

regards, richg99


----------



## Johnny (Oct 25, 2016)

good job Rich !!
what are the hybrids ?
the wife's seasoned fish looks awesome !! hope they tasted as good.


----------



## Fire1386 (Oct 25, 2016)

How did they taste richg99?..... Here in Ohio Johnny they have crossed Stripers with White Bass, nickname of Wipers..... Look very similar to these.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 25, 2016)

I think a wiper is also a hybrid. richg99


----------



## Johnny (Oct 25, 2016)

at my local bait shop, they have a 42 (yes, forty two) inch Large Mouth Bass
hanging on the wall !!! it is a true "skin mount". (so you could tell it is not an expanded
fiberglass replica) .......
after some short speculation, they confessed that the local taxidermist caught a
salt water grouper with the same characteristics as the LMB.
with some creative trimming and an awesome paint job, it could pass for a huge
Large Mouth any day of the week............

the bait shop people get a kick out of telling the tourists (_and_ gullible locals)
that it is a hybrid recently introduced into the nearby lake.

so I am a bit warey when someone mentions "hybrid" LOL

that's funny right there, I don't care where you're from.
(Larry the Cable Guy)






.


----------

